# AccountEdge or MoneyWorks ?



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm facing the choice between AccountEdge and MoneyWorks... Any suggestion/recommendation out there? 

I've been using an old version of QuickBooks NewUserEdition since I got it free when I purchase my TiBook in 2002 (came installed with the Mac!).

My (cheap) luck is runing out however. QB-NUE is not compatible with Snow Leopard, hence my question.

FY: I run a single-person consulting practice, with the occasional outsourcing contracts. My needs are thus quite simple. Yet I do want to use an Accounting application (not Numbers), especially if it can facilitate all the bloody admin work that registered companies need to do for the Gov'ts (taxes, GST-QST remitttances, payroll deduct, etc.)! I am not contemplating running QB Pro on a PC partition on my Mac nor am I considering getting an old PC to run a PC version of QB. ;-) 

Thx for your advice, ehmac community.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

You might also check out Billings. It might do everything you need for the most part and is only $50.

Edit: if you need payroll options never mind


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

We went with Money Works (Express) after looking at all the options and now we wouldn't use anything but.


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

I have both. I have moved from MoneyWorks Gold to AccountEdge.
I own a small ad agency, and find AccountEdge much more user friendly. Very obvious how to use, and easier to use in general. I went from the old MYOB to MoneyWorks and just couldn't adapt. I used MW for a year and a half and couldn't wait for the new Canadian version of AccountEdge to be released (last July). Bought it the day it went on sale. AccountEdge all the way


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

Thx all for your comments.
I agree with gtgt. The interface is much more user friendly with AE.
A trend is taking shape... ;-)


----------



## mikeguil (Apr 3, 2007)

First, let me get out of the way that I sell MoneyWorks - but that I'd like to comment on this thread none-the-less. So if you want to take it with a grain of salt, by all means, but hear me out. I'm relating my story as a user not a seller.

I was a user of MYOB and AccountEdge for many many years - even for a few years after they stopped supporting the Canadian Mac version. When I switched from the PowerPC to the Intel based Macs I needed to upgrade my accounting software (all this before I became a dealer). Since my AE was no longer supported on the Mac platform, I needed to find something else - and found MoneyWorks. It was quite difficult to extract the info from AE to switch to MW so I decided to start from scratch - create new accounts and input my balance sheet and 'stuff' to start a new year using MW. Fortunately, the change occurred at my year end so it wasn't a big deal.

After I started using it - I loved it and never looked back. Now mind you, I haven't used the newest version of AE (is it Canadianized? - I don't even know) for Mac. But going through the ordeal of switching from one system to another I'm happier than ever - because - if I ever do need to switch again, I know that I won't have nearly as many headaches getting my information out of MW as I did getting it out of AE. I'm happy I made the switch and I find MW much easier to use than many of the other packages out there. And, MW will provide your accountant with a free support copy so there's no worries with compatibility (MW on Mac and PC)

So... one person says AE is easier and the other says MW. How do you decide? When you purchase any software you have to make sure it fits your workflow. 

I'm a big Mac fan (I have 4 running all day) and will never go back to PC. When I had to decide between Lightroom and Aperture, I desperately wanted to like Aperture - but I didn't - and went with Lightroom. My point is that you have to try the software yourself. 

Take recommendations by all means, but you need to know who is making the recommendation and whether their knowledge, skill level, and especially needs are the same as yours. You have to download the trial versions and really work them to establish which is best for you. The workflow is what's important to me. I hate bookkeeping and I found MW to 'flow' better with my way of working.

I'm not trying to sell MW here - just pointing out how I decide to make a purchase and maybe that will help whichever way you go. Don't base your decision on someone else's experience (mine included). Try them both and make an educated decision based on your own experience.


----------



## kathybruce (Oct 28, 2011)

gtgt said:


> I have both. I have moved from MoneyWorks Gold to AccountEdge.
> I own a small ad agency, and find AccountEdge much more user friendly. Very obvious how to use, and easier to use in general. I went from the old MYOB to MoneyWorks and just couldn't adapt. I used MW for a year and a half and couldn't wait for the new Canadian version of AccountEdge to be released (last July). Bought it the day it went on sale. AccountEdge all the way


I am changing from moneyworks to MYOb, were you able to export files / accounts from MW to MYOB??


----------



## kathybruce (Oct 28, 2011)

Can anyone advise if it is possible to move files etc from moneyworks to myob ??


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Caillou said:


> I'm facing the choice between AccountEdge and MoneyWorks... Any suggestion/recommendation out there?
> 
> I've been using an old version of QuickBooks NewUserEdition since I got it free when I purchase my TiBook in 2002 (came installed with the Mac!).
> 
> ...


try the 30 day free demo of accountedge - then you will be able to decide for yourself.
if you used quickbooks in the past then the transition should be seamless for they used to be the same company.. so the interface should be the same..
AccountEdge | Small business accounting for Mac

plus your accountant will get a copy for free too.


----------



## stellardesign (Jun 8, 2005)

I use MYOB because payroll is built in. My previous accountant didn't like it because they used ancient pcs. My new accountant finds doing the year end a breeze.


----------



## javaqueen (Feb 5, 2012)

I love MoneyWorks and find that it is very easy to use, and also easy to make any changes that you need to do. When I was on a pc I used quickbooks.........but couldn't find that for Mac - so glad that I made the change to MoneyWorks


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

While searching the web for info on AccountEdge, I noticed that it sometimes says the manufacturer is Dr Bott. Is this the same product? Is Dr Bott the Canadian Distributor?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi there,

I'm the sole employee of my business and I use AE. I think at the time, I chose AE over Moneyworks simply b/c it was slightly cheaper. I find it easy to use, support contact has been fantastic and the software has been rock solid. No issues - I only contacted support with my own questions. I had exported info out of Quickboos into spreadsheets then imported into AE.

I have to be honest, I think MW is probably just as good. Maybe the difference starts when you have a multiple user setting.

But for me, I use Daylite to manage my customer relations - leads, opportunities etc... Both MW and AE have links from directly within DL. I added the DL Touch app for my iPhone and iPad and although not cheap ($50 for the year), it has been very successful for me adding potential leads on the go, updating information and/or checking for addresses or calling clients while on the go.

I made this change just over a year ago and it's one of the best changes I've made so personally, I don't think you can go wrong.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## Siebel (Aug 18, 2005)

I've implemented AccountEdge for a client and the software is easy to use. I faced some connectivity issues in multi-users mode but it was few years ago.

If you needs are limited (no payroll) solution, just for book keeping, I'm using Accounts from Nano Software since 2005. This software is not expensive and will do everything required to manage all book keeping transactions for a small company.

Nano Software - Accounts

Good luck!


----------



## QuickTaxGeoff (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Caillou,
Geoff here. First, I work for Intuit, the company that makes QuickBooks, so I'm somewhat biased. 

We now have a Mac-compatible version in Canada, QuickBooks Online. If you're used to QB, QBO might be a good option. You can try it for free if you want to check it out.

QuickBooks Online is compatible with Mac, PC and iPad. (I'm fiddling with it on a couple Linux OS, although it's not oficially supported.) It's cloud-based, so you can access it from anywhere. 


There are a few versions, and the team can help guide you to the right version and determine how much of our data is easily transferred over. They're available M–F 9am–11pm (eastern) at 1-888-829-8589. They can also recommend an accountant or ProAdvisor to help you make the switch.


Here's a link to more details: 
Online Accounting Software > Try QuickBooks® Online FREE

Cheers,

Geoff
(My direct contact info lives here: Intuit News | Intuit® Canada)


----------

